# Removing Hood insulation



## GTOwner (Jan 31, 2009)

I am currently wanting to paint the Hoodscoop inserts. However, I have to remove the insulation in order to get to the rubber plugs. Is there any way to remove the insulation without breaking the plastic snap in plugs? Any help would be appreciated. Otherwise I will just have to buy a new insulation cover. I have only broken 2. Please advise. :confused


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Ahhhh, why wouldn't you just replace the plugs?:confused


----------



## GTOwner (Jan 31, 2009)

I was trying to save a trip to the dealer if possible.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm thinking about doing this as well, as I have a mild suspicion that the previous owner drove it in salt... and if I find any dust under there, I'm going to give the car a full, meticulous detailing because that crap gets EVERYWHERE... especially when I look at my DD. My dad said he's seen it work its way into threaded holes on some of his Harleys.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

What's dad doing riding the Harley before the streets are rained clean??


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

As part of my GTO diet plan, I have removed the hood insulation completely.

Now I want to grind out the "extra" metal in the hood that seems to interrupt a smooth air flow if fresh air over my Maggie cooling fins.

The engine hood without the insulation did feel a little hotter before I had the valve cover and headers ceramic coated. Now it feels cooler to the touch after driving the car without the insulation.

When I had the RX7, I pulled the insulation off the aluminum hood and it was hotter, but I never had any paint degrade over 100k miles.


----------

